# Fenrisian Wolf Conversions?



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

I've been digging around and have no idea where else to post this... and also cant find very many worth while answers anywhere else... but ...

Does anyone have any good ideas for a wolf miniature to make Thunderwolf Cavalry conversions? I found the D&D Dire Wolf and thought about looking into it. I have no idea how large or small it would be though. The Canis model is on a 60mm base, so I'd like to find a wolf that would work for about that same size. Thoughts?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just buy canis wolf born and change the rider


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

if you are a good sculptor ( i mean very good) buy a juggernaut model, completely greenstuff it and sculpt on the fur


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

have you thought about getting your hands on some cheap wolf ornaments, from charity shops, carboot sales, markets etc


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

That new Model on a wolf is expensive .


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

VC dire wolves make good cyber wolves- I made a IP conversion using one and it looked pretty good, doesnt really help with thunderwolves except for the IP (or if you are going to run a fluffwise thunderwolf army; like all wolves being cybernetically enhanced in order to carry full blown marines into battle).


----------



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

Converting Canis is nuts. 40 bucks a rider is crazy, especially when I'd like 5. I'm also not that good with green stuff. I do ok, but not great.

I thought about the DND miniatures, but cant seem to find one that I can see the size of.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Get some plastic wolves from the GW shop.

You can find them in fantasy, bits/collectors (can't remember...) and then sellect wild live or something similair.

You can use them if you have a little imagination, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Thunderwolf cavalry is one of GWs 'fuck you off' units.

Unless you buy 5 Canis models OR greenstuff the entire thing, there is no options.

Find me a giant wolf for models to ride that isnt canis....very clever GW.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think they will be included in the second wave of space wolves along the the wolf priest on page 67 of the codex, i think it will also include razor back and predator with all weapon options,maybe even the dreadnought.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i think they will be included in the second wave of space wolves along the the wolf priest on page 67 of the codex, i think it will also include razor back and predator with all weapon options,maybe even the dreadnought.


that wolf priest is a games day model (the second one that isnt already out in the stores)


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

please excuse the quality of the picture (and also the painting of the inquisitor, was one of the first models i painted) but hopefully this will help when considering the size of the dnd wolves


----------



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

VaUgHaNy86 said:


> please excuse the quality of the picture (and also the painting of the inquisitor, was one of the first models i painted) but hopefully this will help when considering the size of the dnd wolves


What exact wolves are those? I saw a size relevance picture over at bolterandchainsword that had the Dire Wolf DND mini, and it was just a tad bit larger than the space marine


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i think they will be included in the second wave of space wolves along the the wolf priest on page 67 of the codex, i think it will also include razor back and predator with all weapon options,maybe even the dreadnought.


Why would they make Razorback and Predator kits JUST for the Puppies..?
That's an incredible waste, they might as well just do what they did for chaos and make a decoration kit.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

jlevan said:


> What exact wolves are those? I saw a size relevance picture over at bolterandchainsword that had the Dire Wolf DND mini, and it was just a tad bit larger than the space marine


theyre the dnd timber wolves


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

VC Doom wolves look close, but need greenstuff to not be dead looking.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1140251&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Creon said:


> VC Doom wolves look close, but need greenstuff to not be dead looking.
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1140251&rootCatGameStyle=


Why don't we just go with Rat Ogres and get it over with?
It's like Bear Cavalry, but smarter and with more limbs.


----------



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you happen to have a Dire Wolf or the Dire Vampire Wolf you could take a size comparison pic with? I think the timber wolf is smaller than the other 2, though the Timber wolf would make a good Fenrisian wolf, just not a Thunderwolf Cavalry mount


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Another thread suggested Lions of Thrace from the Elf Cav. Could be doable...


----------



## Kerick (Feb 24, 2009)

I was looking at GW 's website today and I saw a Inquisitor model of a cybermastiff that I thought would make a good Cyberwolf, and sense it is inquisitor scale it might be the right size for space wolves. You could add some green stuff onto it to make it look more wolf like. But I think it looks like a cool model. If only their was a way to get just the cybermastiff without the other guy.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I think that one is a bit big ( ane expensive! ) to convert. And the necromunda arbites cybermastiff is too small ( I used to have some, was planning to use them for my inquisitor, until someone stole em along with some other models )
Those DnD wolves look sweet, and maybe you can convert some fantasy wolves. ( replace the undead bits with cybernetic plates maybe? )


----------



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

I ordered a single DND Timber Wolf, Dire Wolf, and Vampire Dire Wolf last night. I'm hoping that the Dire Wolf and Vampire Dire Wolf will be the right size for a mount. I'll post pics of all of them when they get here, just incase someone else wants to convert these as well.


----------



## Kerick (Feb 24, 2009)

I just saw some nice looking Fenris Wolves on GW's web page today and they looked pretty damn good. Look like they were modded from chaos warhounds and he didn't sculpt really any more fur on them other then to patch the spots where there were horns. I think I might buy a box of them when I get my next play check. $22 for a box of 10 is not a bad price at all. Also sense they are plastic it should be easy to cut off the horns and make some more fur with green stuff.


----------



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

ok, so the wolves I ordered came in. Left to right, its Timber Wolf, my Wolf Guard Terminator, Dire Vampire Wolf, Dire Wolf.

All the wolves are D&D mini's


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'd consider using the Boars of Orks from WHFB just for shits and giggles. :laugh:


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Just get a lion from the high elf chariot and greenstuff the tail,and cut off the braid on its chin.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The_Lone_Wolf said:


> Just get a lion from the high elf chariot and greenstuff the tail,and cut off the braid on its chin.


Not much of a _wolf_ really...

Although I have thought about doing a SM biker Librarian conversion, riding a lion...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I think the DnD Minis would work great as TW mounts. There big enough. Green Stuff the Legs to fit around them and your good to go.


----------



## Truefaith (Oct 11, 2009)

Heroclix has a new model out, the Fenris Wolf. If you look in the modeling/ painting section you can find some of my pics. The wolf is the perfect size, you just have to green stuff a saddle and some armor, and break the marines legs and attach and green stuff them. 

Peace


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

The white wolves in the army picture are different to the chaos warhounds.And 'Winterous' (no offence) I am planning to use the lions for my thunderwolf cavalry, getting isnspiration from a guy who greenstuffed the whole rest of the lion, I was just showing you my way (i.e. the lazy way).


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

The_Lone_Wolf said:


> The white wolves in the army picture are different to the chaos warhounds.And 'Winterous' (no offence) I am planning to use the lions for my thunderwolf cavalry, getting isnspiration from a guy who greenstuffed the whole rest of the lion, I was just showing you my way (i.e. the lazy way).


the white wolves are old Metal Chaos warhounds who were converted to remove their hair, but they ARE Chaos Warhounds


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

thats what i meant.....


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> thats what i meant.....


Well, since you necro'd.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1620227&prodId=prod1290040

Those make fantastic wolves, considering they are wolves.
We found a few in the cupboard a couple of days ago, they're Vampire Counts Dire Wolves from ages ago.


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry, ban of kings is my other name...


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Im using them 4 fenrisian wolves nd the HE chariot lions 4 thunda wolves


----------

